# Windows 10 couldn't be Installed; error code 0xc1900201



## tclyncke (Feb 9, 2012)

Error code is 0xc1900201. we couldn't update the system reserved partition. 
Trying to update from v1703 to v1803.
Have auto update on and appears this has been a "fail" for about 1 month. the history shows that some updates are getting installed.

Any help on what I need to do will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you very much for your time and effort on this matter.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, have a read through this, if anything worry's you post back for clarification. I hope you only use Windows defender for security (it is all you need), third party AV's (poor code) can cause this issue.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...m-reserved-partition-error-installing-windows


----------

